# A MS440 ported from the factory???



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

Has Stihl ever been known to do this and let it get into the hands of the public?

Here's why I ask. A new AS member sent me a nearly new MS440. At first I didn't think it had been used at all, but did find a little dust in the carb housing. The first thing I noticed is that it had a HD 5 carb with no provisions for limiter caps. Then I checked squish and it was onhly .018"-.20". I procede to degree the cylinder and find that there's nothing to improve. So I pull the cylinder off. This saw has already been ported!!! Not only that, it's the most meticulous work I have ever seen. Both the intake and exhaust are polished to a shine. They've both been widened. The transfers have been raised. The lowers have been blended. Everything's done to perfection. Even the piston windows have been worked and everything inside the piston smoothed. I also noticed that the intake port timing was adjusted by shortening the intake skirt. The work is fabulous.

So how did they lower the squish? The cylinder base does not look to have been turned and it's an OEM gasket. I think the case has been decked!

I went as far as to pull the flywheel to see if ignition timing had been played with. It had not.

I fired the saw up, warmed it up, and it was turning 15,500. And that's on Sunoco GTX. If anything, it would run leaner on pump gas. It was not too lean at 15,500, actually about where I would tune it for cookie cutting. I have it quite fat now at 14,700. These RPMs are not unusually for a ported 440, but are very good none the less.

Interestingly, I found the saw to have a 8-pin rim, not standard, and has no dogs. I don't know if the owner took them off for shipping or not. He may have.

So I called the owner. I asked him where he got this saw and if it was a integrity test for the Snellerizer, lol. He said he bought it off eBay a few years ago and was saving it since he has another one he works with. He has a lot of work saws and was saving this one. I'm shipping the saw back tomorrow. He said to keep the check and would send me his MS880 to do. OK, that'll work

So what do you think? Is this something from Stihl? Was this somebodies GTG toy that they built for themselves and pored all the extra time into to make it pretty inside? No rookie did this port work though, I can guarantee you of that. There's nothing "fancy" about was they did, but it is meticulous. Then they sold it on eBay with a stock muffler thinking it would sell better as a stock saw?


----------



## walexa07 (Feb 24, 2011)

Did you get pics?

Waylan


----------



## 2yb3 (Feb 24, 2011)

so how the saw compare to a snellerized 440 lol


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

2yb3 said:


> so how the saw compare to a snellerized 440 lol


 
The port work is almost identical to what I would do, except that mine has the larger 460 topend as well as a popup piston. I will not be putting this in wood though, since it's already drained and ready to ship back.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

walexa07 said:


> Did you get pics?
> 
> Waylan


 
I got a lot of them. But I'm not sure that I should post them until I try to find out a little more about the saw. If it's another builders work that doesn't want his work shown, I want to respect that. I would love to know who did this saw and where it came from. I'm so curious it's killing me, lol.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 24, 2011)

It's definitely not work that Stihl did or likely anything a dealer did. Most dealers follow the strict guidelines from Stihl on not their modifying machines.

It's most likely something a third party did, but for whatever reason passed it along. Maybe the original owner passed away?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks JJ. Well the guy got a screaming deal on a sweet saw. He didn't say what he paid for it, but said it wasn't a lot, certainly not what it's worth with a nice port job. I'm going to check into running the serial number to see if it was ever registered.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> It's definitely not work that Stihl did or likely anything a dealer did. Most dealers follow the strict guidelines from Stihl on not their modifying machines.
> 
> It's most likely something a third party did, but for whatever reason passed it along. Maybe the original owner passed away?



+1,,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks JJ. Well the guy got a screaming deal on a sweet saw. He didn't say what he paid for it, but said it wasn't a lot, certainly not what it's worth with a nice port job. I'm going to check into running the serial number to see if it was ever registered.



Let us know what you find out,,,, very intriguing!!!!

as for the squish #'s with some effort even machining marks can be polished from a cylinder base,,, I'm surprised you didnt put the micrometeronthe cylinder base and see if it was stock or not ,,,, Hmmmm?????


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I know who bought it new. It was bought in the fall of 2005 in Maryland. I'm tempted to call this guy and find out more about the saw. Whatcha think?


----------



## nmurph (Feb 24, 2011)

i dare you!!!! 


berry interessing!!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

Interestingly, the saw was registered to an Adam. I did a reverse search on the address and got a Gary of the same last name. Adams address is different but on the same street. I may just have to make a phone call or two tomorrow Curiousty is killing me, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

I told you it was a beauty.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

What do you think of the finishes here? Think they look original or not?


----------



## nmurph (Feb 24, 2011)

stay tuned Paul Harvey fans, i think we will know the rest of the story tomorrow night!!1


----------



## nmurph (Feb 24, 2011)

Brad, one thing you mentioned has me wondering, what would the implications be for decking the crankcase as opposed to milling the cylinder base? i can't see where it would be any different, but i may be overlooking something.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 24, 2011)

Stihl factory lumberjack competition saw for the stock class? I think the rules say it has to look stock or something along those lines and it not having dawgs makes me think it was made just for cutting cookies. Probably used for one season and then sold by the guy who ran it.
I would definately call and see if hes talking


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Brad, one thing you mentioned has me wondering, what would the implications be for decking the crankcase as opposed to milling the cylinder base? i can't see where it would be any different, but i may be overlooking something.


 
I can't see any differnce in the final result. It would be a ton more work to do though, requiring splitting the cases and removing the crank.


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 24, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## atvguns (Feb 24, 2011)

Some people have all the luck


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I can't see any differnce in the final result. It would be a ton more work to do though, requiring splitting the cases and removing the crank.



Someone (whover did the port work) must have swapped the carb cause 05 vintage saws came with the limiter style carbs?????


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, the mystery has been solved. Both the original owner and porter were members here at one time. The porter was Ricky Hennessee. The man does some beautiful work


----------



## nmurph (Feb 24, 2011)

another smooth and strong Hennessee.

what was his user name?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Well, the mystery has been solved. Both the original owner and porter were members here at one time. The porter was Ricky Hennessee. The man does some beautiful work


 
Yep, Ricky is one of the best in the game. He's the one that built 031's that would turn 19-20k.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

nmurph said:


> another smooth and strong Hennessee.
> 
> what was his user name?


 
Don't know. He was into saw racing back in the day. I guess he didn't build many saws for others, so this is quite a rare saw in that reguards.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Yep, Ricky is one of the best in the game. He's the one that built 031's that would turn 19-20k.


 
Sweet. I've heard you talk about those.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 24, 2011)

That thing looks brand new! Thats cool you was able to track down the guy who ported it did you ask if the case was decked? Can you ship it to me by mistake?


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 24, 2011)

Doesnt the HD5 have a smaller venturi than the HD16/17? I figured it would, as it's meant for the 029 series.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Doesnt the HD5 have a smaller venturi than the HD16/17? I figured it would, as it's meant for the 029 series.


 
That would be something worth checking out.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Don't know. He was into saw racing back in the day. I guess he didn't build many saws for others, so this is quite a rare saw in that reguards.


 
He posted here as "066 Stihl." He also put an 056 Mag II cylinder and piston on an 066 with a pipe once.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya ricky is a great guy and knows his stuff about porting and saw racing. He quit racing and porting saws a few years ago when his tennis elbow started bugging him. He now owns a saw shop and logs full time. His latest project is porting and hopping up an old cummins to put in a Peterbilt log truck. He is a good friend of mine and I talk to him fairly frequently.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow this has been a great thread, and the mastery has been solved. 

Brad called me all excited, I tried to play it off with, you know that was a saw I built, sadly Brad knows me too well to believe that lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2011)

To put a happy ending to this thread, this saw will be used for clearing right of ways after storms and cutting trees on lots for Habbitat for Humanity. The owner is a storm chaser, with 35 years experience, helping those that have the misfotune of experience the misfortunes of Mother Nature. I had experience of working immediately after a tornado went through the suburbs of Cincinnati a few years ago. That's very rewarding work, almost emotional. Very cool!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 25, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> to put a happy ending to this thread, this saw will be used for clearing right of ways after storms and cutting trees on lots for habbitat for humanity. The owner is a storm chaser, with 35 years experience, helping those that have the misfotune of experience the misfortunes of mother nature. I had experience of working immediately after a tornado went through the suburbs of cincinnati a few years ago. That's very rewarding work, almost emotional. Very cool!


 damn nice thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ECsaws (Feb 25, 2011)

Ricky takes alot of pride in his work as well has his Father Kenneth real good people I've meet both.
Ricky put a 272 motor in a 50 husky ,crank and all... hes a real good machinist to say the least... the saw still competes in the south.
Decking the case is nothing new though, sometimes necessary to change crank case volume.


----------



## JDNicol (Feb 25, 2011)

So had the carb been modified/altered in some way (other than adding the end plate), to allow it to supply enough fuel for a ported 440. The HD-5A has a semi-fixed jet (0.58) in stock form, IIRC.


----------



## GA_Boy (Feb 25, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I got a lot of them. But I'm not sure that I should post them until I try to find out a little more about the saw. If it's another builders work that doesn't want his work shown, I want to respect that. I would love to know who did this saw and where it came from. I'm so curious it's killing me, lol.


 
Any word about him minding if you post the pics?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 25, 2011)

GA_Boy said:


> Any word about him minding if you post the pics?


 
I didn't see any pics of the port work, did I miss something?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I didn't see any pics of the port work, did I miss something?


 
I can do that. Ricky said he didn't care. Pics coming up.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2011)

Exhaust skirt.





The trimmed intake skirt.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2011)

What I found interesting was the lack of port edge beveling. However, all edges are at an angel so as to not catch a ring.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 25, 2011)

Holy moly. When I saw that was ricky's work I about passed out. I traded my 441 to Ricky on a deal a few years ago and talked to him several times after a great member here hooked me up with him. Ricky is Salt of the Earth for sure. Very smart and easy going man.

Ricky was interested in obtaining an unmolested 441 to try his hand at working that strato over for the first time. I called him a while after the deal and he said there are more gains from a strato saw than "you can shake a stick at".


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Neat thread Brad, definitely grabbed my interest. Great looking work too, would like to see more from this fella!


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 26, 2011)

Bowtie said:


> Holy moly. When I saw that was ricky's work I about passed out. I traded my 441 to Ricky on a deal a few years ago and talked to him several times after a great member here hooked me up with him. Ricky is Salt of the Earth for sure. Very smart and easy going man.
> 
> Ricky was interested in obtaining an unmolested 441 to try his hand at working that strato over for the first time. I called him a while after the deal and he said there are more gains from a strato saw than "you can shake a stick at".


 
Interesting. If he says that, I buy it.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 26, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Interesting. If he says that, I buy it.


 
Basically what Ricky said was that the metal removed was minor, and that made a big difference. Its just where you remove the metal. 

Sounds good to me, lol.


----------



## edisto (Feb 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I can't see any differnce in the final result. It would be a ton more work to do though, requiring splitting the cases and removing the crank.


 
One advantage is that you can ensure that the cylinder is perfectly perpendicular to the crank.



Bowtie said:


> Basically what Ricky said was that the metal removed was minor, and that made a big difference. Its just where you remove the metal.
> 
> Sounds good to me, lol.


 
Makes a lot of sense to me. Plenty of scavenging benefits to take advantage of.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Feb 27, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Yep, Ricky is one of the best in the game. He's the one that built 031's that would turn 19-20k.


 
I need to see this... anyone have a link to a video?? Sounds like this guy does some nice work.

TFB


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2011)

Great thread Brad.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Well, the mystery has been solved. Both the original owner and porter were members here at one time. The porter was* Ricky Hennessee*. The man does some beautiful work



that's the feller what be teaching me _a little _about setting up my saws for the woods. He's full-time logging now. Not racing, no "active" saw shop. I bought my first 2100 from him a few weeks ago. He got wind of this story, and told me about it. I just now got around to finding it. AFIK he's the only 2-stroke tuner i've ever crossed paths with. I'm glad i'm in good hands. He and i are about to have a conversation 'bout chain grinding. I'm sure if he wanted saw work, he'd post up here. 

i wish he wasn't 30 miles away. (or maybe i don't?)


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 2, 2012)

theres a lot of saw racing in middle tn and lots of saw builders around


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

tlandrum2002 said:


> theres a lot of saw racing in middle tn and lots of saw builders around


yeah, most of it is further east than I am.

AND PLEASE DON'T ENCOURAGE ME!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 2, 2012)

i saw those guys at the livingston and sparta races this year. i didnt make the spencer race but id say they were there too. i like to watch the races and bullchit with the racers but im a work saw type of guy.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Great thread Brad.





+1


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i saw those guys at the livingston and sparta races this year. i didnt make the spencer race but id say they were there too. i like to watch the races and bullchit with the racers but im a work saw type of guy.


HOLLER at me when that comes around this year, I'd go to Livingston and/or Sparta in a heartbeat to see real lives timbersport. Ricky is cutting near Sparta right now. I used to compete in shooting matches up on Milksick Mtn. Was riding last time I was up there. I'm 20 miles west of McMinnville.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 2, 2012)

WadePatton said:


> that's the feller what be teaching me _a little _about setting up my saws for the woods. He's full-time logging now. Not racing, no "active" saw shop. I bought my first 2100 from him a few weeks ago. He got wind of this story, and told me about it. I just now got around to finding it. AFIK he's the only 2-stroke tuner i've ever crossed paths with. I'm glad i'm in good hands. He and i are about to have a conversation 'bout chain grinding. I'm sure if he wanted saw work, he'd post up here.
> 
> i wish he wasn't 30 miles away. (or maybe i don't?)



Good to hear he is doing well. I haven't talked to him for a month or two. I'll have to give him a ring this week.


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Exhaust skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way this was "talked up" I was ready to put on the RayBans to look at the polish on these ports. After seeing them I am "underwhelmed", to me this is the minimum they should be taken to to achieve "exhalted" status . *Aren't all the paid porters working to this minimum standard ????* 
Now, where are the timing #'s ??

Steve


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'm not knocking his work, just wondering what the "hoopla" was about .

Steve


----------



## roger m (Jan 2, 2012)

great thread Brad!!i enjoy learning as much as i can,when i can,this is very interesting!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool Thread Brad, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 2, 2012)

stihl038x2 said:


> The way this was "talked up" I was ready to put on the RayBans to look at the polish on these ports. After seeing them I am "underwhelmed", to me this is the minimum they should be taken to to achieve "exhalted" status . *Aren't all the paid porters working to this minimum standard ????*
> Now, where are the timing #'s ??
> 
> Steve



Some porters don't believe in polishing anything, except maybe the top of the piston in some cases and the exhaust port. 
I've talked to guys who've run against Ricky's saws though and they tell me they're fast...


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 2, 2012)

sometimes there more to his saws than meets the eye. those of who that know what im talking about will agree.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

and also, those who are non-plussed by the work, might also like to know that this is an old thread and that Ricky likely carved up that one maybe 10 years ago. I met him in 2006 and he was out of racing then.

i've never heard any of his run, but i have seen the wall of trophies and ribbons awarded for top performances.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice to see you solved the mystery Brad. Same thing I would have done, when I see a puzzle I gotta solve it. Nice saw!


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> *Some porters don't believe in polishing anything, except maybe the top of the piston in some cases and the exhaust port. *I've talked to guys who've run against Ricky's saws though and they tell me they're fast...



I agree with you JJ & thats cool. I was just expecting to be "wowed" by the shine and meticulous work, not that "shine" alone is what makes a saw fast. The job is definately neat & tidy.
I think it IS important to make sure it is smooth (no necessarily mirror finish),flow is critical IMO, his looks real good. I don't like seeing port jobs left with no finish work done after the grinding seems incomplete to me.

Steve


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 3, 2012)

stihl038x2 said:


> I don't like seeing port jobs left with no finish work done after the grinding seems incomplete to me.
> 
> Steve



Define "finish work" please.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 3, 2012)

in my old atv 2 strokes when they were ported if anything got polished it was exhaust port only ,and that was only to minimise carbon build up ,you want the grinder marks to help mix the air up and fuel ,this work on this jug looks very nice in my opinion ,the exhaust is smooth enough doesnt apear to be building deposits so polishing wouldnt increase any hp


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> theres a lot of saw racing in middle tn and lots of saw builders around



Where & When? ANy links to schedules etc? I am jonsen to take an event in live....



trx250r180 said:


> in my old atv 2 strokes when they were ported if anything got polished it was exhaust port only ,and that was only to minimise carbon build up ,you want the grinder marks to help mix the air up and fuel ,this work on this jug looks very nice in my opinion ,the exhaust is smooth enough doesnt apear to be building deposits so polishing wouldnt increase any hp



I was about to say the same thing. Although my knowledge is more 4-stroke/auto related, but any runner that has air/fuel moving throuhg it you want to leave a rough texture to help increase fuel atomization. Of course new FI car engines w/ the fuel injected nearly directly into the cyclinder are changin that. We polish the intake manifold runners, but leave the cyl head rough. Exhaust runners get as slick as you can to resist build up and aid scavenging via high velocities. 

dw


----------



## cheeves (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Well, I know who bought it new. It was bought in the fall of 2005 in Maryland. I'm tempted to call this guy and find out more about the saw. Whatcha think?



Call him. What the heck?!


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 3, 2012)

cheeves said:


> Call him. What the heck?!



Check out the date on the original post.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 3, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Where & When? ANy links to schedules etc? I am jonsen to take an event in live....dw



iirc Ricky said around/in/of the county fairs. Fall. Plenty of time to polish your ports (or not) and do those super secret *&^%$ modifications. 

what's the chainsaw equivalent of racing stripes on a car/truck? do that too.:hmm3grin2orange:

White Co/Sparta here: 2011 Fair Schedule

Overton Co. I can find 2010 results but no "schedule". Appears to be late July or Early August. anyhoo.

Those are the only two I've heard of.


----------



## cheeves (Jan 3, 2012)

tallfarmboy said:


> I need to see this... anyone have a link to a video?? Sounds like this guy does some nice work.
> 
> TFB


I've got a friend that has 2 031's and I have a rebuilt 032. I wish I could find this magician. That would be a Christmas present!!


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 5, 2012)

bump


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 5, 2012)

The crank mixes the fuel and air on a chainsaw motor. 

066stihl


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 5, 2012)

I never decked a case, but always decked, the bottom of the cylinder.


JJ

I still have that 031 cylinder and head want to buy it? I think, I still have the saw. You will need a 066 carb and intake boot for it..........$$$$$$$$$$

066stihl


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 5, 2012)

Figured I'd subscribe since the "man of the hour" has showed up.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 5, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> The crank mixes the fuel and air on a chainsaw motor.
> 
> 066stihl



Cool, I'm guessing your the man that ported this saw?


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 5, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Cool, I'm guessing your the man that ported this saw?


Yes your correct he is the guy that ported the saw.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 5, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Yes your correct he is the guy that ported the saw.



Sweet, wouldn't mind hearing more.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 5, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Sweet, wouldn't mind hearing more.



He is a pretty busy guy, but while I was on the phone with him tonight he decided to log on. Hopefully he will pop in here and there and share more information.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's, a trick on 372 or 2171 saws. Everybody has a junk china 52mm big bore kit. Send it to US Chrome and bore it to 54mm and replate with the good stuff. Buy a new 2083 Jonsered 54mm one ring piston. Cut the top of the piston .050,come in .450 from the edge of the piston. Set the squish at .020 you will have around 220-230 psi. Alittle over a 5cu. saw in a 4.3 cu. The carb, needs to be drilled on the low side for more fuel. Now, you guy's may be using a bigger piston. 

066stihl


----------



## parrisw (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool, how much does a bore and re-plate cost?


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 6, 2012)

It's been a few yrs not sure now. Call them.

066 Stihl


----------



## parrisw (Jan 6, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> It's been a few yrs not sure now. Call them.
> 
> 066 Stihl



 Thanks.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 6, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Here's, a trick on 372 or 2171 saws. Everybody has a junk china 52mm big bore kit. Send it to US Chrome and bore it to 54mm and replate with the good stuff. Buy a new 2083 Jonsered 54mm one ring piston. Cut the top of the piston .050,come in .450 from the edge of the piston. Set the squish at .020 you will have around 220-230 psi. Alittle over a 5cu. saw in a 4.3 cu. The carb, needs to be drilled on the low side for more fuel. Now, you guy's may be using a bigger piston.
> 
> 066stihl



what class are you suggesting it run in? correct class or cheater saw?


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 6, 2012)

That's one of my timber saws, I cut timber with. I don't race saws anymore. 

066 stihl


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2012)

No rod bearing issues with that much displacement and compression? Sounds like a fun build.


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 6, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Here's, a trick on 372 or 2171 saws. Everybody has a junk china 52mm big bore kit. Send it to US Chrome and bore it to 54mm and replate with the good stuff. Buy a new 2083 Jonsered 54mm one ring piston. Cut the top of the piston .050,come in .450 from the edge of the piston. Set the squish at .020 you will have around 220-230 psi. Alittle over a 5cu. saw in a 4.3 cu. The carb, needs to be drilled on the low side for more fuel. Now, you guy's may be using a bigger piston.
> 
> 066stihl



So you're doing a pop-up piston .050" high ? 

Steve


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 6, 2012)

To my knowledge he has been cutting timber with that configuration for the last 3-4+ years on a 2171. His elbow acts up from time to time so he dropped the compression a tad (around 200 if I'm not mistaken) on the one he uses. I'm also certain he hasn't had any rod bearing issues.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 6, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> That's one of my timber saws, I cut timber with. I don't race saws anymore.
> 
> 066 stihl



tha's the man folks, say hello to Mr. Hennessee.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jan 6, 2012)

From start to finish one of the best threads on A.S ever. Welcome back Mr. Hennessee. Your libel to have a lot of folks wanting to send you there saw if you start hanging around here again.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Here's, a trick on 372 or 2171 saws. Everybody has a junk china 52mm big bore kit. Send it to US Chrome and bore it to 54mm and replate with the good stuff. Buy a new 2083 Jonsered 54mm one ring piston. Cut the top of the piston .050,come in .450 from the edge of the piston. Set the squish at .020 you will have around 220-230 psi. Alittle over a 5cu. saw in a 4.3 cu. The carb, needs to be drilled on the low side for more fuel. Now, you guy's may be using a bigger piston.
> 
> 066stihl



So... how many people googled US Chrome? LOL

Cool sounding build!! Thanks for the tip. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 6, 2012)

Brad sent me the cheap cylinder kit. I ported and cut the piston .050 on it. I cut timber about two weeks with it and the piston came apart on it. So, I send it to US Chrome. No bearing trouble with it. It likes alot of fuel, never had a timber saw like that much fuel. I have a 2186 timber saw with a 395 piston in it.

066 stihl


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the tip. I've got the US chrome website bookmarked.
Hope you hang out more & share other handy tips.


----------



## MCW (Jan 7, 2012)

Great thread and here I was thinking Brad had gotten drunk and forgotten what he'd ported


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

Saw Builders

Have you ever looked, at the bottom of the transfers, on the 385 & 372 jugs? With both jugs upside down and side by side look at, the inside cylinder wall and transfer. See anything that needs to be cut out? 


066 stihl


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Saw Builders
> 
> Have you ever looked, at the bottom of the transfers, on the 385 & 372 jugs? With both jugs upside down and side by side look at, the inside cylinder wall and transfer. See anything that needs to be cut out?
> 
> ...



You talking about the lip that's at the top of the transfer tunnel where it turns into the cylinder. It's like it will almost make it compress before it can go through there.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

No, Look at what's cut out from the factory on the 385. The 372 has it on the jug and go's down in the crankcase when the jug is on the crankcase. Think about more air and fuel getting to the bottom transfer.

066 stihl


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 7, 2012)

i know what your talking about and most of us that port cut that wall out and window the piston.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

Do you raise the wall up alot are just alittle?


066 stihl


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2012)

Gotcha now. I wasn't thinking of that when you said looking down on it upside down.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

Have you timed a husky motor, with a window cut in the piston, over one thats not?


066 stihl


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2012)

I did 2 with the same numbers and one with windows and one without. Both had popups and were in the 190-200 lbs of compression. The one without windows was a decent bit stronger. Both were at Terrys 372 build off gtg.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

I didn't think windows, on a piston with dual transfer would work good. Works good with the old cylinders with one transfer.


066 stihl


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

Every play with 5 coils for one saw and time them?

066 stihl


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 7, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Do you raise the wall up alot are just alittle?
> 
> 
> 066 stihl



ive went from flush with bottom of cylinder to as much as 2mm above i have not scalloped any of them in a work saw. i have had good results with the windowed piston. i usually use a 268xp piston that is already windowed and cut about a .035 pop up in it and dont have to cut the cylinder base.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2012)

Terry did one that had windows and it was stronger than both I did. I don't know what timing he uses so I can't say what's the real difference. I'm not sure what the other guys that had saws ahead of mine did in theirs. I know treemonkey said his didn't have a popup and the squish band machined and base machined.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Every play with 5 coils for one saw and time them?
> 
> 066 stihl



I did come up with one coil on the 372 that I had to drill the holes out bigger so I could mount it that gained 1.5 seconds over the blue coil on it.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

All coils are not the same in making hp.

On the bottom of the transfers cut the wall out alot. Raise the inside wall up up and up. Make sure you leave some room below the bottom of the rings.


066 stihl


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 7, 2012)

dang, all _my_ secrets are getting out...:msp_wink:

wp


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

Wade

What's the word on the 2100? Log any this wk?

066 stihl


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

On the 372 with the 54mm big bore kit, the crankcase mouth needs, to be cut out some. The piston skirts, will hit the case housing.

066 stihl


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 7, 2012)

IN LATE!!!
opcorn: subscribed!


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

You can cut it, with a cutting tool, with the crank in the housing.

066 stihl


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

Has the big bore kit, got any better? From China........... The one I had was one of the first. Junk..............

066 stihl


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 7, 2012)

I guess, nobody wants talk?

Good night.

066 stihl


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 7, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Wade
> 
> What's the word on the 2100? Log any this wk?
> 
> 066 stihl


I started on it the other night but headcold put me out of the mood. I got the piston cleaned up and rings on and quit. You're dead-on on the squish (you called the numbers), pulled the gasket and it's still fat. Need to knock about 20 off the jug-tell me who you might use in the area. And forgot to order a cutter for getting all that aluminum out of the way of proper fueling.

Got three loads out in two days, Off today, firewood tomorrow. Got some white oak ash maple and cherry last 3 loads too--even had elm and hackberry tie logs in last load. (like them fatter checks and better tops). Let Ward try my 7900 with 8-pin and fresh square ground. He like, but says it's loud...but they don't plug their ears. I like the deeper sound of the 7900 (to his 460). His ears will really buzz if i can get him to run the 2100. I plan to run the one i got from you as a free-hand slabber/big tree cutter w 30". Will run the one I got outta BC on the mill-it's a bunch rougher than the one i got from you-no dogs, etc.

Oh yeah, back to secrets...


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 7, 2012)

if you were not so far away i could cut the cylinder for you. myself i hit the woods tues,wed,thurs,couple hrs fri morn. i got out two loads of white oak staves,2 loads of grade logs,4 loads of ties logs and 63 ton of hardwood pulp. not a really good week but atleast im making some money.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Do you raise the wall up alot are just alittle?
> 
> 
> 066 stihl





066 stihl said:


> Has the big bore kit, got any better? From China........... The one I had was one of the first. Junk..............
> 
> 066 stihl



I've been busy tiling my master bath. I just spent 8 hours in there

I raise the cylinder wall flush with the cylinder base. I also started using windowed pistons. What's your though on that? My 372BB really seemed to wake up with those two mods.

Some of the BB kits have really improved, especially the 066BB. It's on about it's 4th revision, so has had a lot more opportunities for improvements. No more free porting at the bottom of the piston. The combustion chamber and squish band is greatly improved. My biggest complaint with some of them is the converse exhaust ports. Couple that with already high exhaust port timing, and it can be a problem.

BTW, Ricky, thanks for dropping in and sharing some of your knowledge and experience


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 7, 2012)

Subbing. . . opcorn:


----------



## naturelover (Jan 7, 2012)

+1 

opcorn:


----------



## asdf4240 (Jan 7, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> I guess, nobody wants talk?
> 
> Good night.
> 
> 066 stihl



Since I'm currently in the middle of rebuilding a Stihl 066, do you have any tips for porting it? Or muffler or carb tips?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> All coils are not the same in making hp.
> 
> 
> 066 stihl



Making hp as far as limited vs non-limited is concerned?


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 8, 2012)

woodgrenade said:


> Making hp as far as_* limited vs non-limited*_ is concerned?



no. I'm not Ricky, but I'm pretty sure he's talking about differences in _same model_ coils. if you can get a few to try, you should find some better than others. they're not built "precise" and the differences add up. I'm sure Ricky found the differences with a stopwatch and a tach.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

On the coils you want to test non-limited coil. Some are better.......................


On the 066 set, the squish at .020 first. Cut the timing key .020. Then port the ex. at 170-176
trasfers at 130, intake at 170 - 180. On the intake if you go over 184 they don't want to start good and don't like to idle. But, they like to run at 184. After porting the ex. port, measure the inside ex. port, made all the holes in the muffler, be 25% bigger than the ex. port after porting. ( inside ex. port)

If you can get one, use a 056 super piston in it. The top of the piston needs, to be cut some. You will have over 200 psi with that piston. Run a short header pipe, in the muffler on it, maybe 2'' are so. 

066 stihl


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Wade

What about the shop, down the road from you?

066 stihl


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> On the coils you want to test non-limited coil. Some are better.......................
> 
> 
> On the 066 set, the squish at .020 first. Cut the timing key .020. Then port the ex. at 170-176
> ...




Work saw or Play saw numbers?


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Work saw number................... They will run all day with them numbers. If you run 4 oz. of oil to a gal. of gas. 


Don't you build saws?


066 stihl


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> On the coils you want to test non-limited coil. Some are better.......................
> 
> 
> On the 066 set, the squish at .020 first. Cut the timing key .020. Then port the ex. at 170-176
> ...



That's real close to the numbers in my 066BB. It's by far the strongest 066 I've done. I've got a super nice 064 with an early non-decomp 066 jug that needs some work. I'll keep these numbers in mind. Again, I appreciate the tips.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Work saw number................... They will run all day with them numbers. If you run 4 oz. of oil to a gal. of gas.
> 
> 
> Don't you build saws?
> ...



I play with my own, But I don't classify myself as a saw builder .


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2012)

I would like to try one with those numbers. A new stihl brand cylinder would be real close to those numbers stock.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> On the coils you want to test non-limited coil. Some are better.......................
> 
> 
> On the 066 set, the squish at .020 first. Cut the timing key .020. Then port the ex. at 170-176
> ...



Wow, those are high numbers. But if it works, it works!


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

On a stock 066 the ex. at around 160 and the intake at 158-160. The higher ex. port timing the lower the compression That's the key, don't kill the compression. On the intake 180 to 184 all you can do.

066 stihl


----------



## Beer Gut (Jan 8, 2012)

Reading through the thread I found some ?'s when you lower the squish to .025 to .030 from the .045 range would that require a change in timing? Different coil or flywheel key? These's are non ported saws.

Do 044's and 460's have limited coils? If so would there be benefit to trying different ones on a non ported saw. What a bout a 660 limited or not?

This is my setup
044 squish is .025 dual port muff 15 years old
460 squish is .030 dual port muff age unknown
660 dual port 1 year old


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

If you run a high ex. port timing you get more rpm's. But, you kill the compression. You need to run a dome piston to help on the compression. The 056 super piston at 184 on the ex. and you will have over 200 psi. It will run............... I have builded one the way.


066 stihl


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> If you run a high ex. port timing you get more rpm's. But, you kill the compression. You need to run a dome piston to help on the compression. The 056 super piston at 184 on the ex. and you will have over 200 psi. It will run............... I have builded one the way.
> 
> 
> 066 stihl



Any video's of your saws floating around?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

those numbers sound a little unrealistic in a work saw to me.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

On cutting the bottom of the jug. Yes, you do chance the port timing on the motor. If you cut .025 off. You lower the ex. and transfers .025, you hurt it if you don't raise it back up. By lowing the intake you help it by .025.


066 stihl


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> Reading through the thread I found some ?'s when you lower the squish to .025 to .030 from the .045 range would that require a change in timing? Different coil or flywheel key? These's are non ported saws.
> 
> Do 044's and 460's have limited coils? If so would there be benefit to trying different ones on a non ported saw. What a bout a 660 limited or not?
> 
> ...



No, the 440 and 460 do not have limited coils, never did. I don't follow your question about squish.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> those numbers sound a little unrealistic in a work saw to me.



Maybe that's why those 031's he did turn 19,000rpm.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Beer Gut (Jan 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> No, the 440 and 460 do not have limited coils, never did. I don't follow your question about squish.



If you lower the cylinder .010 to .015 does this change the timing? And is there an adjustment that needs to be made?


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

You live in Tn want to come by with your degree wheel and check my timber saws?:msp_scared:


066 stihl


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> those numbers sound a little unrealistic in a work saw to me.



Those are real close to the numbers in my 066BB, and it's my go to stumping saw. It's 100% work saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> If you lower the cylinder .010 to .015 does this change the timing? And is there an adjustment that needs to be made?



You don't need to work about a thing with that little of a change. You're only talk about about 1-1.5 degrees. You're gaining a couple degrees of intake duration, loosing a couple degrees of exhaust, blowdown staying the same.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Maybe that's why those 031's he did turn 19,000rpm.:hmm3grin2orange:



Seriously doubt that was advertised as a work saw:msp_scared:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

brad would that bb be the same one that was at my gtg


----------



## Beer Gut (Jan 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You don't need to work about a thing with that little of a change. You're only talk about about 1-1.5 degrees.



Learning here. But if the change would be more then that the piston still has the same travel and the cylinder ports would be opening and closing faster measured against the crank and eventually would cause a timing issue right? And how would you compensate by cutting the cylinder ports or changing the ignition timing? Bare with me if I don't make sense trying to learn things beyond the scope of where I've gone before.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> brad would that bb be the same one that was at my gtg



Yes.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

On a work saw you want the rpm's at 14,000 to 15,500 with alot of fuel.


The 031 was not a work saw, it was a racing saw. Yes, it would turn 19,000 or so. But, it had booster port cut in it. Had a homemade head on it, a cut down flywheel on it. 066 carb and intake boot. Build to run seconds. 

066 stihl


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

Beer Gut said:


> Learning here. But if the change would be more then that the piston still has the same travel and the cylinder ports would be opening and closing faster measured against the crank and eventually would cause a timing issue right? And how would you compensate by cutting the cylinder ports or changing the ignition timing? Bare with me if I don't make sense trying to learn things beyond the scope of where I've gone before.



This has nothing to do with ignition timing. TDC is always TDC. Tightening squish does not require port work. A change of .010" is only about 1 degree. It's just not a big deal.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

rick ive learned that numbers in your saw or anybody elses saw may not work in the same saw of mine or someone elses. i know the numbers i use are off from what others use but they work for me as your numbers seem to work for you.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Seriously doubt that was advertised as a work saw:msp_scared:





066 stihl said:


> On a work saw you want the rpm's at 14,000 to 15,500 with alot of fuel.
> 
> 
> The 031 was not a work saw, it was a racing saw. Yes, it would turn 19,000 or so. But, it had booster port cut in it. Had a homemade head on it, a cut down flywheel on it. 066 carb and intake boot. Build to run seconds.
> ...



I know, was just having a little fun. Carry on.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> On a work saw you want the rpm's at 14,000 to 15,500 with alot of fuel.



Do you log in close proximity to fuel? 

Out here on the West Coast, Timber Cutters must carry everything in and out most of the time, or get dropped off on the side of a mountain via Helicopter, and that means having a somewhat fuel efficient saw, now I've build a few saws that were very thirsty and would not want to pack in on my back that amount of fuel it would take to feed that saw for a day of cutting.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

This building a saw for fuel efficiency has always confused me. It seems to me that if a saw requires a certain amount of fuel to be tuned correctly, then the same saw requiring less fuel is making less power. So isn't it just a matter of making a less powerful saw?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

it takes fuel to make power in my nsvho


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

This topic has come up before, Simons thread IIRC. I just never bothered to ask until now. What am I missing?


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Well , the 2171 with a 54mm piston will cut and top 4 good trees. A stock 2171 will cut and top6 tree's.

A good running saw, makes the job more fun. If you run one a day you want go back to stock.

066 stihl


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

my 372xpw averages 10 tress dropped and topped all the way out to 4'' and the trees average 24'' on the butt. theres a lot of folks that have run my xpw and know its a quick mean and nasty felling saw.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Try one with the 2083 piston? 

066 stihl


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> On the coils you want to test non-limited coil. Some are better.......................
> 
> 
> On the 066 set, the squish at .020 first. Cut the timing key .020. Then port the ex. at 170-176
> ...



Is this with blended lower transfers, meaning, blending to the case? Also, how thick are the keys on a 66 (I've never measured), is 20 thou about 1/2 a key?


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

The 066 transfers are not the same as a husky. I think the key way about .060 are so.

066 stihl


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This building a saw for fuel efficiency has always confused me. It seems to me that if a saw requires a certain amount of fuel to be tuned correctly, then the same saw requiring less fuel is making less power. So isn't it just a matter of making a less powerful saw?



I don't know, but have heard it lots. Yes its quite obvious it takes fuel to make power. Think about it though, your getting dropped off on the side of a mountain, how much fuel do you think you can carry around all day?

Did ya ever watch the show Heli logging? See those small metal canisters on their waste, that's fuel and oil, but they are also running 200T's allot.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2012)

Myself I've never worried about fuel consumption, since I'm never far from my truck.


----------



## Beer Gut (Jan 8, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I don't know, but have heard it lots. Yes its quite obvious it takes fuel to make power. Think about it though, your getting dropped off on the side of a mountain, how much fuel do you think you can carry around all day?
> 
> Did ya ever watch the show Heli logging? See those small metal canisters on their waste, that's fuel and oil, but they are also running 200T's allot.



Well have the Heli. drop off a gas can or 2 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

you cant always build for all out performance. you have to build the saw to suit the end user .if your a fly in logger than a mild port job thats not a big fuel user would better suit your job. if your like me and can tell my skidder operator to refill my jerry can while hes at the landing then its not a concern.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 8, 2012)

You clowns!.....this has been standard saw building for worksaws around my area for years. Did you even listen to what he said about the 056 piston? It doesn't suprize me a bit that this all seems "New & Kool to the chainsaw nerds here.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

somebody get dennis a step stool so us nerds can try to see eye to eye with him hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Did you even listen to what he said about the 056 piston? It doesn't suprize me a bit that this all seems "New & Kool to the chainsaw nerds here.......Hahahahahahaha!



Have you ever shared this with AS before? Maybe that's why it's new.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> The 066 transfers are not the same as a husky. I think the key way about .060 are so.
> 
> 066 stihl



Oh, I know they're not the same, but Stihl closed port cylinders can be blended from the bottom of the factory opening to the case. The 044 jug I have here at the desk has 7.5mm of material between the bottom of the transfer to the base.

Some don't like blending that area, I've always had good luck doing it for flow. I tried something a little different on my 038 super though, by blending the bottom in a funnel shape.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You clowns!.....this has been standard saw building for worksaws around my area for years. Did you even listen to what he said about the 056 piston? It doesn't suprize me a bit that this all seems "New & Kool to the chainsaw nerds here.......Hahahahahahaha!



We know you're the Grand Wizard of saw building, but some people didn't pop out of the womb with a chainsaw in their hands like you.

Give people some room to learn without cutting them down dude.


Oh, and Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Have you ever shared this with AS before? Maybe that's why it's new.



Not really new, just not mentioned much I guess. Ive read and herd about it a time or 2 before. I think JJ has built a few as well. They make more of a torquey milling saw than a high winding tree dropper ,,,,so I was told anyway...........


----------



## 064AV (Jan 8, 2012)

subscribing. I am curious about variations in ignitions but don't really have an intelligent question yet :msp_unsure:


----------



## Smittysrepair (Jan 8, 2012)

Same here!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Have you ever shared this with AS before? Maybe that's why it's new.




Yesserie Bradley!......I've mentioned in several threads about "Pop-ups" using a dome piston. Must of went right over paint tainted head.....Hahahahahaha!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yesserie Bradley!......I've mentioned in several threads about "Pop-ups" using a dome piston. Must of went right over paint tainted head.....Hahahahahaha!



I fail to see what's so special??? I've done piston swaps myself a few times, as well as talked about it here many times??? Am I missing something?


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Dennis

Still racing saws? I see you still like to play on AS........ I quit racing a few years ago. Hey, what about your side kick, he still racing and building chains?


066 stihl


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> We know you're the Grand Wizard of saw building, but some people didn't pop out of the womb with a chainsaw in their hands like you.
> 
> Give people some room to learn without cutting them down dude.




......maybe you should pull your head out of the womb!......you seem to be having a hard time keeping up......Hahahahahahaha!

Like I've said several times before......the 056 domed piston was used long ago for making a pop-up piston. The original reason was racing rules were limiting the use of a cut off head. So.......without removing the integral head you cut a pop-up on the dome gaining more height than a flat top. Works real good for that application when running alkie, and needing very high compression.......but!......for the regular worksaw, IMO, pop-up pistons are not needed, you can get all the compression you need for running pump gas.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Hey Dennis
> 
> Still racing saws? I see you still like to play on AS........ I quit racing a few years ago. Hey, what about your side kick, he still racing and building chains?
> 
> ...



Hi Ricky!.....Yep! I still race 4 or 5 times a year. Building bikesaws and sponsoring a few of the STS boys mostly. Tommy gave it up too.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey, Art Martin still living?

066 stihl


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 8, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I fail to see what's so special??? I've done piston swaps myself a few times, as well as talked about it here many times??? Am I missing something?



Me either!......Who hasn't seen ports done like what was posted..........I think Brad is just being a hater today......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Hey, Art Martin still living?
> 
> 066 stihl



I heard he was, but he's not building decoy chains anymore!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Some coils just make a saw run better. I guess, a hotter spark. Try 4 or 5 coils on the same saw.

When racing saws, you look at everything, trying to get faster.

066 stihl


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Me either!......Who hasn't seen ports done like what was posted..........I think Brad is just being a hater today......Hahahahahahaha!



LOL. Ya, it was nice clean work. I've seen some pretty half ass'd stuff too. I had a walkers 394 here for a while, wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Wade
> 
> What about the shop, down the road from you?
> 
> 066 stihl


I don't know. They don't seem to do any local one-off work. I think they're ultra precision production (EDM's and all) and big-time custom folks. Never heard of anyone 'round here ever getting anything done there. I have a "bro" with a screw machine shop in Morrison, he might make room for me. The guys where I could walk in and "get on" their machines--went out of Biz. 

My other "bro" has a mill and lathe and no electricity in his shop yet...and no time soon. I like making metal chips as much as wood chips...but no access.

If i keep waiting on me to get my stuff together, it's going to be all year. So I'm thinking of slapping it together and running it for a while. I want to carve 'em all up. Just too much other to do--like make a square grinding machine. i need one and it just ain't that complicated-that's my next fabrication project. money is just too tight to drop 400 on a used one. Don't need machine tools for that.

Dang--there went the rest of my secrets.


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 8, 2012)

stihl038x2 said:


> The way this was "talked up" I was ready to put on the RayBans to look at the polish on these ports. After seeing them I am "underwhelmed", to me this is the minimum they should be taken to to achieve "exhalted" status . *Aren't all the paid porters working to this minimum standard ????*
> Now, where are the timing #'s ??
> 
> Steve





stihl038x2 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm not knocking his work, just wondering what the "hoopla" was about .
> 
> Steve





parrisw said:


> *LOL.Ya, it was nice clean work. I've seen some pretty half ass'd stuff too.* I had a walkers 394 here for a while, wasn't impressed at all.



This was the point I was making earlier  

Steve


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I think Brad is just being a hater today......Hahahahahahaha!



I haven't yet figured out why you don't make me mad, lol. You actually made me chuckle. Maybe it's that I realize you're just a big teddy bear with a mean sounding growl:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

big teddy bear? am i missing something???? hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 8, 2012)

*re fuel*

power is required to do work.

more power via more fuel does _same_ work _*faster*_. It's not like an automobile where speed automatically reduces efficiency (aerodynamics yo). 

X gallons of mix cuts Y trees, _but does it faster_ in more powerful saw-- from where i sit anyhoo. IF you needed to take in more fuel, you'd wind up with more cutting done at the end of the day. 

on edit: and methinks the whole point of ported working saws is to be able to tote an 80cc saw with 100cc's of bite...vs lugging a 100cc (or pick your numbers) saw all day.

wp




> =parrisw;3387008]Do you log in close proximity to fuel?
> 
> Out here on the West Coast, Timber Cutters must carry everything in and out most of the time, or get dropped off on the side of a mountain via Helicopter, and that means having a somewhat fuel efficient saw, now I've build a few saws that were very thirsty and would not want to pack in on my back that amount of fuel it would take to feed that saw for a day of cutting.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> big teddy bear? am i missing something???? hahahahahahahahaha



As harmless as one, lol.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Every use C.C. Specialty for porting tools? Be sure to try, the rubber abrasives bullets, they work good.

066 stihl


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

c and c made right here in tn. nice but pricey for guys that are doing it as a hobby.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Every use C.C. Specialty for porting tools? Be sure to try, the rubber abrasives bullets, they work good.
> 
> 066 stihl



Yep, Just got a 182 AMC.

Need to get some rubber abrasives though....


----------



## Rounder (Jan 8, 2012)

Fuel thing caught my eye. I've had a few saws that ran awfull nice, but sucked way too much gas. I'd rather have a little less power than be hiking for my jugs all day. Equals out in the end I guess, but less hiking is better. Can get to be a real pain in the ass on heli/excaline blocks, where you've got a pretty good hike just to get started. I kind of stress that to the guys that do my saws, and they do a pretty good job of balancing things out. Just something to think about when porting a saw for customers. End use seems to kind of go by the wayside sometimes - Sam


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2012)

Teddy bear....??


Brad flirting with Dennis. Who'da thought..... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

You get what you pay for.........They are cheap, for a logger making big money. Yes, it cost to port saws.

066 stihl


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

On burning to must fuel set the ex. 165 and the intake at 160.

066 stihl


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, Just got a 182 AMC.
> 
> Need to get some rubber abrasives though....



the box of cratex i showed you the other day was like 20 bucks on ebay.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2012)

Ricky sent me some pics taken with his phone of his 372 worksaw. Here they are


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> You get what you pay for.........They are cheap, for a logger making big money. Yes, it cost to port saws.
> 
> 066 stihl



you must be gettng better scale and grade on your stuff than i am. i thought you were cutting for cunningham.little bobby paying that good?


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone remember Fred?

[video=youtube;Kfg-uYqw_EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfg-uYqw_EM[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Ricky sent me some pics taken with his phone of his 372 worksaw. Here they are



Windowed piston, or not?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

ok was that a contest for how slow a saw can cut?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

my guess is with transfers that high on the cylinder wall its no ,on the windows.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, a windowed 2083 Jonsered piston 54mm. I think the non window piston run better. That's a timber saw.

066 stihl


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

See how better the fuel and air can get up the transfers?

066 stihl


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 8, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Anyone remember Fred?




So what was the deal with him? Someone told me he was advertising a saw built by someone else as his work.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> So what was the deal with him? Someone told me he was advertising a saw built by someone else as his work.


Ya I was trying to find that video last night and did find that one thread when he was accused of doing that. I don't know any of the details except what was said in the thread. I'll see if I can find the thread again and pm u it.

I believe Ricky raced him down at winnfield one year.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 8, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yesserie Bradley!......I've mentioned in several threads about "Pop-ups" using a dome piston. Must of went right over paint tainted head.....Hahahahahaha!



Another application that the 056 Super piston in an 066 works good for is sawmilling. A member here bought one from me in 2003 and got a couple years out of 
it on his Alaskan mill. He said it smoked his 394. I didn't cut the piston though, I had the squish band shaped to match the dome.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the saw was 361 stihl and was being build in AL.

066 Stihl


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Yes, a windowed 2083 Jonsered piston 54mm. I think the non window piston run better. That's a timber saw.
> 
> 066 stihl



Do you raise your cylinder walls like that with a non-windowed piston?


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Fred was at a show in MO that I was at. 

066 stihl


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 8, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Ya I was trying to find that video last night and did find that one thread when he was accused of doing that. I don't know any of the details except what was said in the thread. I'll see if I can find the thread again and pm u it.
> 
> I believe Ricky raced him down at winnfield one year.



I didn't know the guy, just curious. He bought an early 3120 carb from me that had the high/low adjustments, said he was putting it on an 044 or 372.


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, raise on all husky dual transfers. If building a racing saw go higher.

One time and you will like it. Ask Brad if you can trust me.

066 stihl


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Yes, raise on all husky dual transfers. If building a racing saw go higher.
> 
> One time and you will like it. Ask Brad if you can trust me.
> 
> 066 stihl



The 440 I had here that he build has some of the prettiest work I've seen. Ran great too. It was a work saw.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Yes, raise on all husky dual transfers. If building a racing saw go higher.
> 
> One time and you will like it. Ask Brad if you can trust me.
> 
> 066 stihl



I've known Ricky for probably 8 or so years and he has never steered me wrong. He isn't on here to try to get portwork. He doesn't have any interest in porting anyone's saw. 

He is just trying to pass on information he has gained through trial and error building work saws, building race saws, and racing saws. Any information he posts regarding porting saws are his honest answers/opinions.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 8, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> I've known Ricky for probably 8 or so years and he has never steered me wrong. He isn't on here to try to get portwork. He doesn't have any interest in porting anyone's saw.
> 
> He is just trying to pass on information he has gained through trial and error building work saws, building race saws, and racing saws. Any information he posts regarding porting saws are his honest answers/opinions.



I learned a bit from Ricky in the early days here. We talked about porting up some of the older saws. He has rock solid info and some really cool ideas.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 8, 2012)

Ricky is tryin' to learn me how...that's why i keep sayin' "my secrets are out". But the last intake i ground on was the cylinder head on my Cummins. 2-strokes will be next...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 8, 2012)

Alot of good info here. 
keep it coming:msp_thumbup:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Alot of good info here.
> keep it coming:msp_thumbup:


Like I say he isn't on here trying to strum for business...if u guys have questions I know he will share all the info he has. Ricky is a really good guy.


----------



## 064AV (Jan 9, 2012)

066 stihl said:


> Some coils just make a saw run better. I guess, a hotter spark. Try 4 or 5 coils on the same saw.
> 
> When racing saws, you look at everything, trying to get faster.
> 
> 066 stihl



I've read the FAQ on rep, but I'm still at a loss as to how to rep this guy!?!!:msp_mad:
I generally miss the obvious, it seems...


----------



## 064AV (Jan 9, 2012)

Once again, thorough aggravation drives me to the solution... And I wanted my rep to be a happy thing. It is d*mn well done now

Thanks to all who share their accumulated knowledge


----------



## Smittysrepair (Jan 9, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Smitty! How ya doing?


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 10, 2012)

Hopefully we didn't lose him for another 6 years . 

Ricky - how many # of compression did your saw have when you built it? Are you running anything besides high test pump fuel and husky/jonsered synthetic at 32:1? How many years have you cut timber with it?


----------



## Smittysrepair (Jan 10, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Smitty! How ya doing?



I am doing a little better. Still hurting like you know what though. How have you been doing?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2012)

Smittysrepair said:


> I am doing a little better. Still hurting like you know what though. How have you been doing?



Smitty, is the doc say'n you can make a full recovery with just some scars to remember this by?


----------



## Smittysrepair (Jan 10, 2012)

So far that is what they are saying. But I will no more tomorrow after they take out the staples and I get to talk to the doctor. I think the worst damage will be to my pride and mainly my wallet though.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 8, 2013)

Bump for a good thread.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 8, 2013)

a lot of good knowledge in this thread imo...


----------



## old-cat (Feb 8, 2013)

:agree2: :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Moparmyway (Feb 8, 2013)

bcorradi said:


> a lot of good knowledge in this thread imo...



I MUST agree !!!!!
Your bump made me read this thread.
Your avatar made me read your bump !!


----------



## TK (Feb 8, 2013)

Moparmyway said:


> I MUST agree !!!!!
> Your bump made me read this thread.
> Your avatar made me read your bump !!



Probably gave you a bump of your own, too


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I can't see any differnce in the final result. It would be a ton more work to do though, requiring splitting the cases and removing the crank.



I cut a few 365 Husky cases about 10 years ago. It is a lot of work. It would take me longer to set them up on my mill then it did to disassemble and reassemble the bottom end. Cutting a few thousands off of the case does very little in changing crack case volume and it works the same as cutting the cylinder base. In some shows your saw has to be pure stock with no port or machine work. If the saw gets looked at by the judges they will never notice the case was machined, they will look all over the cylinder. If the case was machined on the saw that you have pictured, it may have been built for that type of show and the cylinder was ported at a later time.

Later
Dan


----------

